# Amazon Ruined UCA2 Prime Now When It Merged It With UCA3 Prime Now



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

The disaster that happened on September 5th really blows. Redondo Beach UCA2 used to be tolerable but now that you will automatically get requests from both warehouses (UCA3 Santa Monica and UCA2 Redondo Beach) be prepared to drive up to 40 minutes in each direction from the warehouses.

I took a restaurant block and was assigned Santa Monica delivery which in Amazon's definition includes all of Hollywood, Fairfax, Beverly Hills and Westwood. I was assigned delivery after delivery where I was 20-30 minutes late delivering to the customer due to late delivery assignments and Los Angeles mid day traffic.

Amazon has no clue about LA traffic but apparently support gets multiple driver calls about it because I was told they hear the complaint daily. I had one pickup that was due to the customer 5 minutes before my shift even started! A total clusterfook.

I think I spent 4 hours delivering cold food to customers and calling support. Of course this was reflected in my tips which dropped from a steady $100+ for a 4 hour block in Redondo to $80 bucks in Santa Monica.

And good luck finding any legal parking in those cities, the money is just not worth the towing/ticket risk and stress. I'll be last minute dropping any blocks I get for Santa Monica. Hopefully, if Amazon gets enough complaints they will add more drivers and shorten the delivery area so the drivers and customers don't suffer.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

And for those wondering. No you can't use the block grabber to limit yourself to just this warehouse. Amazon is assigning the warehouse on their back end if you are coded for UCA2 or UCA3 so you could get either one even if you are specifically requesting a certain warehouse. Also you can't use the restaurant warehouse ID just to get restaurant deliveries.


----------



## BlockGrabber (Jul 29, 2017)

dkcs said:


> And for those wondering. No you can't use the block grabber to limit yourself to just this warehouse. Amazon is assigning the warehouse on their back end if you are coded for UCA2 or UCA3 so you could get either one even if you are specifically requesting a certain warehouse. Also you can't use the restaurant warehouse ID just to get restaurant deliveries.


Just add a couple line filter in the script to ignore warehouses you don't want. Same way the delay filter works. I do that sometimes to ignore anything but 2&4 hour blocks.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

That would be wonderful. What variable am I looking for to ID the warehouse? Does Amazon send the warehouse ID in a block offer so I could just set up a simple if warehouse ID doesn't match decline the offer or do I need to look for a different variable in the script to pull the warehouse ID out of the offer?

Thanks!


----------



## BlockGrabber (Jul 29, 2017)

dkcs said:


> That would be wonderful. What variable am I looking for to ID the warehouse? Does Amazon send the warehouse ID in a block offer so I could just set up a simple if warehouse ID doesn't match decline the offer or do I need to look for a different variable in the script to pull the warehouse ID out of the offer?
> 
> Thanks!


Actual code and discussion of how to do it is moved into the grabber thread.


----------

